# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  CR DGi split cable

## Fundal

Hello Everyone,

Does anyone have a split cable schematics for CR DGi, please?
I've got an old one as scrap for students to work on, but without cable is quite useless.
Canon wants nearly £300 for new one. That is bonkers. I'm not paying that for couple of plugs I can on ebay for 20 quid.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Also - if anyone has a spare and would like to sell for a reasonable price I'd also be interested.

Many thanks,
Lukas

----------


## Fundal

For reference, this is what I'm after:

----------

